# male and female fighting????



## metal pits x 711 (May 31, 2008)

So i just got a new 2 yr. old female razor edge / gotti bloodline, but i also have a 6 month old male red nose. They are both gelouse of each other and keep fighting. what can i do to keep them friendly with each other?


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

well how did you introduce them at first.... 

I just did this not to long ago... I got a 2year old female from a kennel and my boy Toby(4yrs.) doesnt like other grown dogs only pups.... I let them meet in the park off property then slowly let them see each other on property through the kennels. I had him in the kennel and her on leash.... then I put her in the kennel next to him and then after awhile they got along and were able to be in the backyard and not fight...


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

You should do the off property thing, as well as get the boy neutered. Seeing how your girl is not from game bloodlines and your male is still a pup I would tend to believe that the pecking order is being established. She's the top bitch and along comes the male who is testostirone driven and must dominate ALL. Sounds funny when you say it but it's pretty common.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Good luck with that one. Unfortunately, these are Pit Bulls, and that is what they do. Sex is no barrier. Hopefully the advice given will help you out. I would work hard on the obedience, the "leave it," stays, recalls, as well as teaching them to each go to a designated place. I sometimes use an air horn to distract unwanted behavior, and something like that might work if they're only scuffling. Hope you have experience breaking up fights if it ever escalates into something serious.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> I sometimes use an air horn to distract unwanted behavior, and something like that might work if they're only scuffling. .


Now that's a good idea. Outside I've dumped buckets of water on them and inside i've done everything from pulling and swinging to dumping vinegar on them... Thonk I need to invest in an AirHorn!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Hey, it worked wonders in correcting this irritating behavior. I don't think it would stop an out-and-out fight, but if its just snarkiness, a loud noise like an air horn might be enough to shake the dogs out of what they're doing. (Note I say "might." No guarantees, but its worth a shot.)


----------



## metal pits x 711 (May 31, 2008)

yea i usually just yell at them when they start to growl and they stop, but an air-horn sounds like it wold work. just would'nt want to piss my parents off blowing it in the house.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey, when your parents start bitching you can honk the air horn at them too.:roll:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Can you tell what they are doing to each when they fight. When I think of fighting I think they have ahold of each other and shaking each other to pieces but if you can yell and they stop are you sure it is really fighting and not pitbull playing. My guys make the worst noises and sounds like they are killing each other and they are just having the time of their life playing.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

That's a very good point. A lot of times a bulldog won't even make a sound when fighting. With some breeds an all out dogfight consists of a lot of noise and snapping though. Hard to say with RE and gotty because you never really can be sure what's behind them. It could be full on or it could be like Mikado said, and just a lot of vocal and rough play.


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

well, mine get into it about every 6 to 8 months. we have a plan in place and it is, i will grab one collar and janet grabs the others collar then we give a blast of the air horn and at that second it startles them just enough that they ease up and we pull them apart!! the last time was in nov that we had to do this. then they get leads put on them. but one is hooked to the door knob in the kitchen and the other on the door knob in the living room. the leads are 15 ft so they can see each other but are about 1 ft away from each other. they stay on the leads for 2 days and they can't stand being away from each other. and we always keep those leads in those places just for a reminder!!!


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

i forgot!! no bones, toys, food, or treats laying around. plenty of exercise and daily obedience. watch their body langue and remember signs. hope this helps.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

bahamutt99 said:


> Good luck with that one. Unfortunately, these are Pit Bulls, and that is what they do. Sex is no barrier. Hopefully the advice given will help you out. I would work hard on the obedience, the "leave it," stays, recalls, as well as teaching them to each go to a designated place. I sometimes use an air horn to distract unwanted behavior, and something like that might work if they're only scuffling. Hope you have experience breaking up fights if it ever escalates into something serious.


*Yes, many people are mistaken that gettin a male and a female will discourage fights. This is not true. Especially if you have a very dominant female and a dominant male, fights will happen regularly.

Oh, and i would love to the faces they make when they hear that horn...lmao*


----------



## metal pits x 711 (May 31, 2008)

lol that sounds like a good idea. Outside playing with my dogs is a must for an ever day.Thanks!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> Can you tell what they are doing to each when they fight. When I think of fighting I think they have ahold of each other and shaking each other to pieces but if you can yell and they stop are you sure it is really fighting and not pitbull playing. My guys make the worst noises and sounds like they are killing each other and they are just having the time of their life playing.


Verry good point, I have had people knock at the door and tell me mine are fighting cause it sounds like they are killing each other.. They just make alot of noise sometimes..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ericschevy said:


> Verry good point, I have had people knock at the door and tell me mine are fighting cause it sounds like they are killing each other.. They just make alot of noise sometimes..


Lol I have had people at my door before about my dogs "fighting " outback and I go out there and everyone is playing pit tag lol..


----------



## metal pits x 711 (May 31, 2008)

Junkyard - brindle - my new female.







Txs - Eyes patch red / white - male 5 months in that pic.








What you think of them?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

litter mates said:


> well, mine get into it about every 6 to 8 months. we have a plan in place and it is, i will grab one collar and janet grabs the others collar then we give a blast of the air horn and at that second it startles them just enough that they ease up and we pull them apart!! the last time was in nov that we had to do this. then they get leads put on them. but one is hooked to the door knob in the kitchen and the other on the door knob in the living room. the leads are 15 ft so they can see each other but are about 1 ft away from each other. they stay on the leads for 2 days and they can't stand being away from each other. and we always keep those leads in those places just for a reminder!!!


That's how it usually goes around here, indoors we grab the back feet just for added safety. The last fight was started by my neighbor, no one was around. I just saw the opportunity and pounced. They both let go for a split second so I grabbed both collars and had to push them apart. It was fun dragging both back into the house. They're both pretty strong and I'm notta big dude! Both planted their feet into the ground and resisted to avois the scolding and the stared they were in for.


----------



## metal pits x 711 (May 31, 2008)

I think they might be just playing but cant be to sure of it. She's a new dog and i don't her hurting my lil pit. Otherwise i pretty sure that they are starting to warm up to each other. They are hardly fighting and even let each other eat from each others food dishes. Thanks for the help!


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

maybe they are just trying to find out the pecking order of the pack.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

metal pits x 711 said:


> They are hardly fighting and even let each other eat from each others food dishes.


Based on that you shouldn't have a problem, I think food would normally be the reason for them to fight. Now when you say they let each other, do you mean that one goes to the other bowl, and then the one that was there, simply leaves and goes to the other bowl? Or are they both eating out of the same bowl simultaneously?

I ask because if they are 'switching' bowls back and forth, the one that starts it, is going to be the aggressor as time goes on, and is actually showing their dominance. If I were you, I would not let them do that, and make sure that they stick to their own bowl.


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

NesOne said:


> I ask because if they are 'switching' bowls back and forth, the one that starts it, is going to be the aggressor as time goes on, and is actually showing their dominance. If I were you, I would not let them do that, and make sure that they stick to their own bowl.


yeah we tie ours to a door knob on opposite sides of the kitchen when they eat.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah, I agree with Nes. Just because they will eat together it's not something you should get in the habit of letting them do, just as a precautionary measure..


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

litter mates said:


> yeah we tie ours to a door knob on opposite sides of the kitchen when they eat.


Now that's what I call not taking any chances.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I like her..


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The puppy is cute as hell. The female has got a strange front, but she's still cute. I like that she appears to be standard-sized, and she's got some nice, tight feet.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd like to see more pics of that dog from different angles. Very interesting to me. A buddy of mine had a dog built like that. He was smaller than my female in the back-end but wider than my Rottweiler in the shoulders.








Strange build but one hell of a dog nonetheless. I've seen pics of dogs from the past built like that, not to mention "Spike" from Tom and Jerry. LOL


----------

